# RE: BM Ultra Spec SCUFF-X



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

*RE: BM Ultra Spec SCUFF-X*

Has anyone used Ultra Spec® SCUFF-X® yet? I see that it has won several awards. It might be a product to help sell some commercial work or high traffic areas.

What has your experience been with it in application? How is the flat? I can probably guess that the eggshell is very shiny.


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yes, used it in the stairwell at a condominium complex. I've been back to do other jobs a few times and found that it is holding up well.

Application wise it went on well with a brush and roller. Also, the sheen of the eggshell was only slightly higher. I didn't find it to be noticeably higher than a regular eggshell, but I was also using a beige color. Not sure if a darker color would show more. 

John


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

kerryman71 said:


> Yes, used it in the stairwell at a condominium complex. I've been back to do other jobs a few times and found that it is holding up well.
> 
> John


Does it compare with any other paint? I think it costs the same as BEN. Would the look of it be OK for a home?


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

I think it would be fine for a home, particularly kids rooms or high traffic areas. I believe it comes in all the colors that Ben Moore offers, and it has little odor to it.

If I recall correctly it was more in line with the Regal Select pricewise. I was pretty impressed with the test board that had at the Ben Moore dealer that I buy my paint from. 

John


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Yes it is priced about the same as regal eggshell. My experience using it:
1) it competes in the same category as shurscrub and promar 200 for commercial spaces and blows them out of the water in every category. I did a sample board with half promar and half scuffx eggshell that I encourage people to kick with muddy boots. Scuffx will mar and you can see the mark if you look at an angle but it doesn't make a ugly black mark like promar does.
2) covers/hides very well, has a long open time, applies super smooth unlike promar 200 crap coverage and very tacky feeling while applying. Also it actually will touch up when you go back a year later. Very slippery feeling when fully cured. Has some odor, a good odor not like a two part epoxy.
3) I have seen this in commercial spaces and residential here in MT. It has been popular for basement shop areas and mudrooms that get a lot of abuse.
4) I donated a few gallons in satin to the local bus station that sees a lot of graffiti, bodily fluids and other abuse looks great even a year later. A lot of schools will be using it this year.

Personally I love this product and I just brought in the entire line up in all bases.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Yes it is priced about the same as regal eggshell. My experience using it:
> 1) it competes in the same category as shurscrub and promar 200 for commercial spaces and blows them out of the water in every category.
> 2) covers/hides very well, has a long open time, applies super smooth unlike promar 200 crap coverage and very tacky feeling while applying. Also it actually will touch up when you go back a year later. Very slippery feeling when fully cured. Has some odor, a good odor not like a two part epoxy.
> 3) I have seen this in commercial spaces and residential here in MT. It has been popular for basement shop areas and mudrooms that get a lot of abuse.
> ...


Will the flat be as durable as the eggshell? How will the eggshell look in a Kid's bedroom? Hopefully, it is not too shiny and plastic looking.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> Will the flat be as durable as the eggshell? How will the eggshell look in a Kid's bedroom? Hopefully, it is not too shiny and plastic looking.


Both look good, I haven't done extensive testing with the matte but I would expect it to touch up better at least.
The eggshell looks closer to regal pearl, the matte has a bit more sheen than regal matte. It is definitely not a 'flat'.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Mr Smith said:


> Will the flat be as durable as the eggshell? How will the eggshell look in a Kid's bedroom? Hopefully, it is not too shiny and plastic looking.


I did my daughters room with the Matte. Initial sheen is a little higher then regular Matte, then normalizes to a Matte finish within a week or two. Very regal like application characteristic and hide. Very hard and slippery finish after full cure. I made several samples on 2 X 2 drywall boards with prime and two finish of ScuffX Eggshell and half Scuffmaster, a two component commercial latex, pre-cat epoxy Eggshell, standard premium Eggshell and Satin, and found the ScuffX had superior scuff resistance to all finishes after 14 day cure with a black rubber mallet. Did the mud room and side entrance trim, all previously painted wood, with the Satin. Excellent leveling with brush and hide in white and again very hard and slippery finish when cured. Develops its hardness fairly quickly but really durable after 2 weeks.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Bodily fluids?


----------



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

the flat is more like eggshell. the paint store owner has it applied on the store washroom.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> Bodily fluids?


There is a high transient population at this particular bus stop so use your imagination.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Also will mention BM supposed to have a semigloss version later this year, ill probably bring some in to try out then my rep will steal them for demo.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

No offense but heard this all before . We used it last week several colors and 2 sheens. Eggshell is very shiny the Satin is Satin lol. Will it hold up? Who knows time will tell. Great marketing again though by BM . They pretty much have my southern New England area wrapped up as the Paint king for residential work. 

I still like the Emerald line and trust me call them likes I rolls dem. I use what works.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Interesting that they're marketing this stuff under the ultra spec line which is pretty much BM's bottom of the barrel. Never used it before as the BM shop I use doesn't stock it.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Interesting that they're marketing this stuff under the ultra spec line which is pretty much BM's bottom of the barrel. *Never used it before as the BM shop I use doesn't stock it.*


Ultraspec is the branded HP line of products, not necessarily low end of paint. scuffx is being marketed to where currently promar 200 and sherscrub are currently used. Schools, Retail, hotel lobbies... Not for the home market end user. I know one school in MT currently using Aura in classrooms will be switching. The fact it is being used in the home market is sort of an after thought. Interestingly I have found many homes at the yellowstone club ($$$$$$$$+ houses) using promar 200 recently.

BTW I wasn't stocking it either until my rep asked me to order some for him to demo. Ask your dealer to do the same :smile:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Ultraspec is the branded HP line of products, not necessarily low end of paint. scuffx is being marketed to where currently promar 200 and sherscrub are currently used. Schools, Retail, hotel lobbies... Not for the home market end user. I know one school in MT currently using Aura in classrooms will be switching. The fact it is being used in the home market is sort of an after thought. Interestingly I have found many homes at the yellowstone club ($$$$$$$$+ houses) using promar 200 recently.
> 
> BTW I wasn't stocking it either until my rep asked me to order some for him to demo. Ask your dealer to do the same :smile:


Question, why would your rep ask you to order some for him to demo?:surprise: Doesn't he work for BM?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Brushman4 said:


> Question, why would your rep ask you to order some for him to demo?:surprise: Doesn't he work for BM?


Its faster to get things delivered to my store than to ship to his home. He just had 10K worth of fan decks delivered here last week. I order and he issues a credit.


----------



## Dan Conarroe (Nov 9, 2016)

I've switched to Scuff-X for trim and doors.
It is the best paint I've tried in my 45 years of painting. Here's an example why:

For repainting doors, I use pearl and tight roll it with a .5 micro fiber mini roller as close as possible to handles and hinges etc. And let it dry for 15-20 min. Then cut it in with a tiny 2 inch narrow brush. Scuff-X lays down to a noticeable silky, smooth, iron tough finish. About 6 minutes per door.
I use the Matt Scuff-X on condo halls..it has a shine like eggshell. The owners tell me after a year it still looks new and clean like they've never seen before...
0 or Low VOC
FULLY DRIES IN 1 HR...


----------

